# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Βοήθεια άρρωστο παπαγαλάκι! Έκτακτο!

## fastmanakos

Σας παρακαλώ βοηθείστε.Αρρώστησε σήμερα το παπαγαλάκι μου.Μέχρι χτές το βράδυ ήταν μια χαρά.Είναι άσπρο κλασσικό μικρό παπαγαλάκι.Μέχρι χτές ήταν μια χαρά.Το πρόσεχα πάντα να μην κρυώσει και τώρα που είχε κρύο αυτές τις μέρες δεν το έβγαλα καθόλου έξω.Σήμερα ήταν φουσκωμένο συνέχεια δεν μπορούσε να κρατηθεί όρθιο καλά καλά πολύ λίγη ισσοροπία και είχε διάρροια.Δεν έφαγε τπτ και δεν πίνει νερό.Έτρεξα να βρώ κτηνιατρίο και μου δώσαν ένα φάρμακο που το ρίχνεις στο νερό αλλά επειδή (χωρίς να το δεί απ ότι της είπαμε) μας είπε ότι είνια πολύ άρρωστο μας είπε να το δώσουμε κατευθείαν 3-4 σταγόνες στο στόμα και να το κάνουμε 3 φορές την μέρα για 5 μέρες.Με ρώτησαν στο κτηνιατρείο άν το τάιζα μαρούλια και τετοια.Του είχα δώσει αγγουράκι μερικές φορές αλλά η τελευταία φορά ήταν πρίν αρκετό καιρό.Σήμερα του δωσα μόνο λίγο ψωμάκι που του ακούμπησε ίσα-ίσα μια φορά.Το παπαγαλάκι μόλις του τις δώσαμε άρχισε να κάνει μια σπαστική κίνηση με το κεφάλι και πέταξε κάτι σαν μύξα .Όλη την μέρα κάθεται καθιστό και κοιμάται και είναι φουσκωμένο.Μέχρι χτές και απ όταν το είχα πάρει δάγκωνε άμα πήγαινες να το χαιδέψεις σήμερα το καημένο ούτε που αντιδρούσε.΄Τώρα κοιμάται και το χω βάλει σε ένα πανάκι να το καλύπτει γύρω-γύρω για να νε ζεστό.Σας ικετεύω πείτε μου ότι μπορεί να το γλυτώσω  ::

----------


## mpapad

περαστικά! εύχομαι σύντομα να δουν το μήνυμα οι "παπαγαλάδες" και να σου πουν την γνώμη τους. Δεν ξέρω από παπαγάλους, όμως μου ακούγεται σαν αρκατά άρρωστο αυτό που περιγράφεις. Εύχομαι από καρδιάς το καλύτερο!

----------


## mitsman

Τι φαρμακο σου εδωσαν????

Μπορουμε να εχουμε φωτογραφιες απο κουτσουλιες??? αν οχι μπορεις να περιγραψεις??? το πουλακι ειναι σε πατηθρα τωρα η στον πατο!! τι σου ειπε ο γιατρος!???

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ εγω δεν ξερω πολλα απο ασθενειες παντως θεωρω οτι αποκλειεται να φταιξε το αγγουρι που του χες δωσει πριν πολυ καιρο...απ αυτα που περιγραφεις φαινεται αρκετα ασχημα αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση πως αρρωστησε απ τη μια μερα την αλλη...ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα για το μικρο σου φιλαρακι!
Α! ειπες ειναι λευκο? αλμπινο δλδ ? (ολολευκο με κοκκινα ματια). Ξερω ειναι συνηθως ειναι λιγο πιο ευαισθητα κ ευαλωτα τα αλμπινακια...

----------


## aeras

Ξέχνατο

----------


## fastmanakos

Δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία ρε παιδιά;Η κοπελιά στο πετ σόπ δεν ήξερε πολλά απ παπαγαλάκια και δεν το είδε κάν απλά απ ότι είδαμε μας έδωσε το aviomycine της tafarm.Οι κουτσουλιές έχουν λίγο περισσότερα υγρά απο συνήθως και είναι πράσινο χρώμα.Φώτο δεν παίζει.Το πουλάκι τώρα κοιμάται πάνω στο τραπέζι και ξυπνάει με δυσκολία πού και πού αν το πειράξω.Το χω σκεπάσει τριγύρω μ ένα πανάκι να μην κρυώνει κ αυτό κάθεται στην μέση.Ξέρετε καναν καλό πτηνίατρο εδώ;;;;;;;;;;;Σας παρακαλώ οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια .....

----------


## vagelis76

Ποια περιοχή είσαι?

----------


## fastmanakos

θεσσαλονική δίπλα στο υπουργείο

----------


## fastmanakos

να γραψω το τηλεφωνο μου εδω;αυτη την στιγμη δεν με νοιάζει τπτ μόνο να το σώσω....

----------


## jk21

βαλε μας φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες οπως σου ειπε και ο δημητρης ,αυτες που εχεις τωρα και νεες σε λευκο χαρτι .βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια του πουλιου παραμεριζοντας τα πουπουλα βρεχοντας τα ελαφρα.παρε almora ηλεκτρολυτες απο φαρμακειο και διελυσε ενα φακελλο σε οσο νερο λεει και δωσε 1 ml αμεσα και απο αυριο το πρωι καθε 4 ωρες .ειναι πληρως απαραιτητοι για παροχη ενεργειας στο πουλι .να το διαλυσεις σε χλιαρο νερο και να δωσεις γυρω στους 35 ως το πολυ 39 βαθμους 


προσπαθησε να μαθεις τι φαρμακο σου εδωσε ο γιατρος και μεχρι τοτε μην σταματησεις να δινεις οπως σου ειπε .αν δεν ανοιγει το στομα του και αντιδρα σταζεις τις σταγονες σιγα σιγα στα ρουθουνια του .μην ανησυχεις αν μπουνε μεσα τις πινει κανονικα .ετσι κινδινευει λιγοτερο να πνιγει και απο το να τους τις δωσεις στο στομα αν γινει αποτομα 

ανοιξε το στομα του πουλιου και δες στο βαθος αν εχει καποιες ασπροκιτρινες  επιφανειες  ή ασπροκιτρινες μαζες .το φαρμακο που σου εδωσε μηπως ειχε τετοιο κουτι;

----------


## mariakappa

δυστυχως το παπαγαλακι ειναι πολυ αρρωστο αλλα η πορεια μου με τους παπαγαλους μου διδαξε να μην το βαζω κατω γιατι παντα υπαρχει ελπιδα.πεσμου σε παρακαλω οταν λες κοιμαται στο τραπεζι τι εννοεις? ειναι ξαπλωμενο ή στα δυο του ποδια?

----------


## jk21

οταν εγραφα δεν ειδα την δημοσιευση σου για το aviomysine .καλα ειναι να το δει αμεσα γιατρος με γνωσεις στα πτηνα και υποθετω ο βαγγελης θα σου στειλει ονοματα απο τη λιστα που εχουμε για θεσσαλονικη 

αν δεν βρεις γιατρο ,δινεις το φαρμακο αυτο αλλα παραλληλα αναζητας το bactrimel σιροπι σε φαρμακειο και δινεις 0.025 ml το πρωι αδιαλυτο και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα 
.το δινεις με συρριγκα ινσουλινης του 1 ml .ειναι το 1/4 απο τις 10 υποδιαιρεσεις της συγκεκριμενης συρριγκας .εκτος αν ξερεις καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα για κοτες και αλλα ζωα οποτε παιρνεις το baytril 0.5%  (αυτο στην 2η φωτο που εχω πιο πανω )   και δινεις 1 ml στα 100 ml νερο (αδιαλυτο δεν ξερω δοση αλλα αν ξερουν στο καταστημα και σου πουν να δωσεις αδιαλυτο ) .αν δεν πινει νερο να δωσεις με την συρριγκα σταδιακα στην διαρκεια της ημερας 4 ml

----------


## mariakappa

> Ξέχνατο


δεν χρειαζεται να γινεσαι τοσο ωμος.δειξε λιγη κατανοηση.

----------


## fastmanakos

Οι κουτσουλιές του είναι κιτρινοάσπρες πιο πολύ προς κίτρινο και τριγύρω έχει υγρά σαν να βγάζει και νερό ξέρω γω.Πατάει στα πόδια αλλά όχι καλά δηλ σαν να μην το κρατάνε καλά-καλά (αν και προσωρινά τώρα σαν να κρατιέται λιιιιγο καλύτερα απο πρίν εκτός κ αν είναι η ιδέα μου).Πώς να τους δώσω τους υλεκτρολίτες αφού μέχρι στιγμής δεν πίνει νερό;Το φάρμακο το έγραψα είναι το aviomycine solution της Tafarm.Είναι για διάφορα όπως διάρροια και αρκετά άλλα και λέει κανονικά να το διαλύεις σε νερό ενώ αν είναι άρρωστο το πουλι αρκετά και δεν πινει νερό να του το δίνεις στο στόμα.Γενικά το πουλί έχει φουσκώσει το τρίχωμα όλη την ώρα πιά παλαιά το έκανε που και που.Όσο μπορώ να δώ στο στοματάκι του δεν έχει τίποτα τέτοιο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μοιάζουν με κάποιες απο αυτές;
*Τα κόπρανα των πουλιών ως ενδείξεις ασθενειών*

----------


## fastmanakos

Μοιάζουν κάπως με τα "μόνο ούρα" και παρατήρησα (πρώτη φορά μπορεί έτσι να ταν και πάντα δεν πολυξέρω) ότι κάτω απ το ράμφος έχει ένα σημείο που δεν έχει πούπουλα και φαίνεται σκέτο δέρμα.Αρκετό μικρό κομμάτι βέβαια και δεν ξέρω αν ήταν πάντα έτσι.Πάντως το παρατηρήσαμε όταν του δώσαμε το φάρμακο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Στο σημείο αυτό κάτω απο το ράμφος προς το λαιμό, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα το έχουν όλοι οι παπαγάλοι.Στη Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει πτηνίατρος θα σου δώσουν τα παιδιά.Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει,αν έχει τελικά μύκητες η κάτι άλλο.Γιατρός δεν είμαι .

----------


## fastmanakos

ευχαριστώ.Να περιμένω σήμερα πμ απο κάποιον;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ναι θα σου στείλουν τα παιδιά.

----------


## aeras

> δεν χρειαζεται να γινεσαι τοσο ωμος.δειξε λιγη κατανοηση.


Είναι του χαρακτήρα μου, ότι πιστεύω το λέω. Το πουλί δεν σώζεται, 48 ώρες ζωής έχει μετά από τα πρώτο σύμπτωμα.

----------


## mariakappa

το να εχει μονο ουρα ειναι φυσιολογικο εφοσον δεν εχει φαει.δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει το πουλι να αρχισει απο αυριο την θεραπεια.χανεις πολυτιμο χρονο. αυτο που σου εδωσε ο γιατρος δεν θα κανει τιποτα.θελει κατι πιο δραστικο.μηπως εχεις vibramycine στο σπιτι?

----------


## mariakappa

> Είναι του χαρακτήρα μου, ότι πιστεύω το λέω. Το πουλί δεν σώζεται, 48 ώρες ζωής έχει μετά από τα πρώτο σύμπτωμα.


τι πιστευεις οτι εχει?

----------


## fastmanakos

μηπως εχεις vibramycine στο σπιτι?


ΟΧΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΤΩ;ΧΑΝΩ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΛΕΣ?

----------


## jk21

το aviomycine δινεται και αδιαλυτο αρκει να ξερει καποιος την δοση και ειναι καλυτερα ετσι αλλα για την περιπτωση θα σου ελεγα κατι πιο ισχυρο .φαρμακα που κυκλοφορουνε σε πετσοπ και οχι σε καταστηματα κτηνιατρικων εγω προσωπικα δεν τα εμπιστευομαι .ομως μεχρι να παρεις αλλο να συνεχισεις να δινεις οπως ειπε ο γιατρος .bactrimel αν δεν εχεις σκοπο αυριο να ψαξεις για baytril ή να πας σε γιατρο ,μπορεις να παρεις και τωρα απο φαρμακειο .ηλεκτρολυτες να δωσεις απο το διαλυμα τους με συρριγκα ,οπως και την αντιβιωση .ειναι ΑΜΕΣΑ απαραιτητοι γιατι το πουλακι θα πεθανει απο αφυδατωση λογω της διαρροιας πριν συμβει κατι ασχημο λογω της ασθενειας

το πουλακι αν ειναι αλμπινο (ολολευκο ) θα χρειαζεται και επιπλεον βιταμινη α σε σχεση με αλλα πουλια ,η ελλειψη της οποιας θα το εξασθενει .αλλα αυτο μολις θα ειναι ικανο ξανα να τρωει

----------


## mariakappa

πηγαινε σε ενα εφημερευον φαρμακειο και παρε σιροπι vibramycine και  μια συριγγα ινσουλινης.φυγε τωρα.μεχρι να γυρισεις θα σου εχω γραψει τι πρεπει να κανεις.

----------


## jk21

οχι vibramysine για διαρροια .στα e coli και γενικα στα εντερικα (πχ σαλμονελλα ) οι τετρακυκλινες ακομη και η καλυτερη τους η δοξυκυκλινη του vibramysin δεν ειναι σαν την κινολονη και τον συνδιασμο τριμεθοπρινης -σουλφομεθοξαζολης των αλλων δυο .

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι τυχαιο που στις οδηγιες της προτεινεται για e coli  μονο αν το τεστ ευαιθησιας υστερα απο καλλιεργεια την δειχνει δραστικη 
http://www.pfizer.gr/media/vibramyci...tabs&syrup.pdf

ειναι πολυ καλη για αναπνευστικα (ορνιθωση αλλα και μυκοπλασμα και καποια αλλα )

----------


## fastmanakos

Λοιπόν θέλω εξήγηση.Είμαι έτοιμος για φαρμακείο.Τι παίρνω.το bactrimel και ηλεκτρολυτες;Τους τελευταίους πώς τους ζητάω;Παίρνω και σύριγγα;Συγκεκριμένη τι πώς;Απο δόση τί και πώς το κάθε ένα;Και γιατί μόνο αν δεν πρόκειτε αύριο να πάω σε γιατρό;Σκοπεύω να πάω σε γιατρό αν μου στείλουν το τηλέφωνο.Έιναι πως είναι τα κλασσικά που είναι πράσινα και μπλέ αυτός είναι άσπρο με πολύ ανοιχτό γαλάζιο.Καλύτερα σήμερα bactrimel ή και σήμερα bactrimel και αύριο να πάρω baytril.Το τελευταίο απο πού το παίρνω;Γράψτε τα κάποιος με σειρά ρε παιδιά τι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πάρω τώρα απ το φαρμακείο και έφυγα αλλά συγκεκριμένα θα πάρεις α) αυτό θα το δώσεις έτσι β) αυτό γ) αυτό, γτ πάνω στην ανυσηχια μου δεν μπορώ.Σάς παρακαλώ ξέρω ότι γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά ανησυχώ πάρα πολύ.έβαλα παπούτσια και ντύθικα απλά περιμένω πόστ με ακριβές οδηγίες και τσακίστηκα για φαρμακείο.

----------


## mariakappa

σιγουρα ο γιατρος θα δωσει baytril που ειναι πιο δραστικο αλλα σημερα πρεπει να κανει μια αρχη με αντιβιοση.και απο αυτες που δινονται σε παπαγαλους , και μπορει να την βρει τωρα σε εφημερευον ειναι η vibramycine.δεν θα του κανει κακο μια δοση.
παρε την συριγγα, βγαλε την βελονα δεν την χρειαζεσαι.οπως βλεπεις επανω εχει αριθμους και μετραει ανα 10.γεμισε την μεχρι το 6 (προσπαθησε να το υπολογισεις).εφοσον εισαι αρχαριος βαλε και λιγο νερακι μεσα (να φτασει στο 10) για να την δωσεις πιο ευκολα.
ειναι πολυ σημαντικο και αυτο που σου ειπε ο δημητρης για τους ηλεκτρολυτες.εαν τωρα δεν εχεις δωστου τουλαχιστον νερο με την συριγγα.
επισης πρεπει να το ταισεις.βαλε σε ενα μπεντερ κομματακια φρουτα π.χ μηλο, αχλαδι, μπανανα και κανε κρεμα.παρε την κρεμα με την συριγγα και ταισε το οσο μπορεις περισσοτερο.εαν δυσκολευεσαι να την τραβηξεις με την συριγγα βαλε παλι λιγο νερακι και καντην πιο νερουλη.
πρεπει να φαει οπωσδηποτε κατι.

----------


## mariakappa

> Λοιπόν θέλω εξήγηση.Είμαι έτοιμος για φαρμακείο.Τι παίρνω.το bactrimel και ηλεκτρολυτες;Τους τελευταίους πώς τους ζητάω;Παίρνω και σύριγγα;Συγκεκριμένη τι πώς;Απο δόση τί και πώς το κάθε ένα;Και γιατί μόνο αν δεν πρόκειτε αύριο να πάω σε γιατρό;Σκοπεύω να πάω σε γιατρό αν μου στείλουν το τηλέφωνο.Έιναι πως είναι τα κλασσικά που είναι πράσινα και μπλέ αυτός είναι άσπρο με πολύ ανοιχτό γαλάζιο.Καλύτερα σήμερα bactrimel ή και σήμερα bactrimel και αύριο να πάρω baytril.Το τελευταίο απο πού το παίρνω;Γράψτε τα κάποιος με σειρά ρε παιδιά τι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πάρω τώρα απ το φαρμακείο και έφυγα αλλά συγκεκριμένα θα πάρεις α) αυτό θα το δώσεις έτσι β) αυτό γ) αυτό, γτ πάνω στην ανυσηχια μου δεν μπορώ.Σάς παρακαλώ ξέρω ότι γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά ανησυχώ πάρα πολύ.έβαλα παπούτσια και ντύθικα απλά περιμένω πόστ με ακριβές οδηγίες και τσακίστηκα για φαρμακείο.


περιμενε ενα λεπτο τοτε να συμφωνησουμε με τον δημητρη ως προς την αντιβιοση.παντως σιγουρα πρεπει να παρεις almora που ειναι οι ηλεκτρολυτες και 3 συριγγες ινσουλινης.

----------


## fastmanakos

το άλλο το παληκάρι γράφει δεν κάνει αυτό αν έχει διάρροια.Τους υλεκτρολίτες τους ζητάω έτσι ακριβώς απο το φαρμακείο;Σύριγγα θα μου δώσουν στο φαρμακείο;Νερό με την σύριγγα για αφυδάτωση και φαί με την σύριγγα.Η άλλη στο πετ σόπ μας είπε δεν κάνει φρούτα μόνο κανα μήλο κ αυτό μια φορά την εβδομάδα.Παιδιά το μυαλό μου έχει μπουρδουκλωθεί και είμαι ακρετά φορτισμένος αυτή την στιγμή.Τα στανταράκια είναι ηλεκτρολίτες,σύριγγα,νερό;;  ;Τώρα με το φάρμακο που λές και το φαί τι να κάνω;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## fastmanakos

οκ περιμένω να πείτε για αντιβίωση

----------


## andreascrete

Μ!!!! Δύσκολη περίπτωση απο ότι βλέπω και για το πουλάκι και για το φίλο μας που θα στεναχωρηθεί αν το χάσει!
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και να γίνει ένα θα'υμα και για τους 2 σας.

----------


## fastmanakos

όλοι σ αυτό ελπίζουμε ευχαριστώ αδερφέ

----------


## jk21

Λοιπόν θέλω εξήγηση.Είμαι έτοιμος για φαρμακείο.Τι παίρνω.το bactrimel και ηλεκτρολυτες;Τους τελευταίους πώς τους ζητάω;Παίρνω και σύριγγα;Συγκεκριμένη τι πώς;


αυτη ειναι η δικια μου γνωμη ,και το εξηγησα μεσα απο την σελιδα της εταιριας που εχει το vibramycin .καλο φαρμακο αλλα για αναπνευστικα και για εντερικα μονο αν ειναι δραστικο στο τεστ ευαισθησιας .αν κατι τετοιο κανεις  σε γιατρο θα ειναι  δικια του αποφαση η επιλογη .αν λοιπον πας σε γιατρο αυριο πρωι πρωι ομως ,τοτε δωσε αβιομισιν μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη οπως σου ειπε ο γιατρος που σου το δωσε .αν δεν σε πειραζει να παρεις καποιο απο φαρμακειο (bactrimel προτεινω ) και αυριο πιθανον να σου πει αλλο ο γιατρος τοτε παρε bactrimel .οι ηλεκτρολυτες ειναι το almora plus .σου ειχα βαλει και φωτο .η συρριγκα που θα παρεις ειναι η παρακατω .

ο.ο25 ml ειναι το 1/4 μονο του μαυρου εμβολου που ειναι ισο με 0.1 ml .Αν δεν μπορεις να μετρησεις τοτε βαλε 1,5 ml σε ενα λιτρο νερο και δινε 4 ml απο το διαλυμα σταδιακα σε μια μερα σε βηματα του μισου ml  ή αν μπορει περισσοτερο σε βηματα των 3/4 του ml 









Απο δόση τί και πώς το κάθε ένα;Και γιατί μόνο αν δεν πρόκειτε αύριο να πάω σε γιατρό;Σκοπεύω να πάω σε γιατρό αν μου στείλουν το τηλέφωνο.Έιναι πως είναι τα κλασσικά που είναι πράσινα και μπλέ αυτός είναι άσπρο με πολύ ανοιχτό γαλάζιο.Καλύτερα σήμερα bactrimel ή και σήμερα bactrimel και αύριο να πάρω baytril.Το τελευταίο απο πού το παίρνω;Γράψτε τα κάποιος με σειρά ρε παιδιά τι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πάρω τώρα απ το φαρμακείο και έφυγα αλλά συγκεκριμένα θα πάρεις α) αυτό θα το δώσεις έτσι β) αυτό γ) αυτό, γτ πάνω στην ανυσηχια μου δεν μπορώ.Σάς παρακαλώ ξέρω ότι γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά ανησυχώ πάρα πολύ.έβαλα παπούτσια και ντύθικα απλά περιμένω πόστ με ακριβές οδηγίες και τσακίστηκα για φαρμακείο.


Προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις και να ενεργησεις ψυχραιμα ! εσυ θα κανεις οτι μπορεις και απο κει και περα ο ΘΕΟς αποφασιζει ! ολα θα πανε οπως πρεπει !

----------


## aeras

> τι πιστευεις οτι εχει?


Εάν αυτό που έβγαλε από το στόμα του, ήταν ένα γαλακτώδες κίτρινο υγρό, τότε σίγουρα είναι ορνίθωση.

----------


## mariakappa

ναι εχεις δικιο.δεν κανουν τα φρουτα γαι διαρροια.μονο μπανανα κανει.απλα επειδη δεν εχει φαει πρεπει κατι να φαει.
λοιπον πηγαινε στο φαρμακειο και παρε ενα σιροπι bactrimel, ενα almora (ετσι το ζητας και αυτοι θα ξερουν οτι ειναι ηλεκτρολυτες) και 3 συριγγες ινσουλινης.μεχρι να γυρισεις θα σου πει ο δημητρης την δοσολογια.

----------


## fastmanakos

καφεπράσινο είναι και μοιάζει υπερβολικά με μύξα.

----------


## mariakappa

απο την μυτη το εβγαλε ή απο το στομα?

----------


## jk21

για φαγητο σημερα σε καλυπτουν οι ηλεκτρολυτες γιατι εχουν και δεξτροζη για ενεργεια .περα απο το αλμορα υπαρχει και συγκεκριμενος ορος που μπορεις να παρεις αλλα δεν τον θυμαμαι (εχει σημασια το ποσοστο % )  .αυριο αν θες διαλυεις λιγο ανθος ορυζης με ηλεκτρολυτες και δινεις με συρριγκα .αλλα αν πας στο γιατρο θα σου πει πιο εγκυρα εκεινος .


ΜΑΡΙΑ αν διαβασες το λινκ λεει 

<< Το VIBRAMYCIN ενδείκνυται για τη θεραπεία λοιμώξεων που προκαλούνται από τους παρακάτω gram αρνητικούς μικροοργανισμούς,* όταν το αντιβιόγραμμα δείχνει ευαισθησία προς το φάρμακο:*
Είδη Shigella,
Μη επιπλεγμένη γονόρροια που οφείλεται στο Neisseria gonorrhoeae,
Αναπνευστικές λοιμώξεις που οφείλονται στον Haemophillus influenzae και σε είδη Klebsiella,
Escherichia coli,
Enterobacter aerogenes


δεν ξεχωριζει αυτες τις περιπτωσεις απο τις υπολοιπες τυχαια .δεν υπαρχει καν μεσα η σαλμονελλα .συνηθως οι τετρακυκλινες στα e coli πια δεν ειναι πολυ δραστικες οπως και στη σαλμονελλα

----------


## fastmanakos

λοιπόν έφυγα για φαρμακείο σας ικετεύω μην με ξεχάσετε και εχετε εξαφανιστεί όλοι όταν γυρίσω....

----------


## jk21

> καφεπράσινο είναι και μοιάζει υπερβολικά με μύξα.


δεν εχει σχεση με εμετο;   

* πηγαινε στο φαρμακειο γιατι μετα τις 12 δυσκολα ανοιγουν σε κοσμο .θα ειμαστε εδω μην σε νοιαζει και ηρεμησε !

----------


## fastmanakos

η κοπελιά μου λέει ότι κατα 90 % το έβγαζε απ το στόμα.Πείτε ρε παιδιά και με προλάβατε στο τελευταίο refresh πρίν φύγω παίρνω στάνταρ ηλεκτρολύτες 3 ενέσεις ινσουλίνης και bactrimel?????????????????Αύριο θα πάει στάνταρ στο γιατρό απλά περιμένω ακόμα ΠΜ με τα τηλέφωνα.

----------


## mariakappa

εχεις δικιο.απλα επειδη εβγαλε κατι σαν μιξα υπεθεσα οτι θα ειχε και καποιο προβλημα στο αναπνευστικο του.δεν εχω δει το πουλι αλλα τα συμπτωματα μου μοιαζουν με βαρυ κρυωμα.γι'αυτο ειπα vibramycine.το bactrimel απο την αλλη πιανει και μια τετοια περιπτωση απ'οτι ειδα αρα πιστευω οτι οπως και να εχει θα του κανει καλο.

----------


## andreascrete

Και μια λάμπα/λαμπατέρ πάνω απο το πουλάκι να το ζεσταίνει θα ήταν καλό τώρα που είναι φουσκωμένο.

----------


## mariakappa

ναι.πηγαινε

----------


## mariakappa

> δεν εχει σχεση με εμετο; 
> 
> * πηγαινε στο φαρμακειο γιατι μετα τις 12 δυσκολα ανοιγουν σε κοσμο .θα ειμαστε εδω μην σε νοιαζει και ηρεμησε !


θα μπορουσε να ηταν αλλα σημερα δεν εχει φαει απ'οτι διαβασα

----------


## jk21

υγρα στομαχου ...

μαρια ειχε αναφερει διαρροια ο φιλος στη αρχη .η μονη περιπτωση αναπνευστικου με διαρροια (αλλα πρασινου χρωματος ) ειναι η ψιττακωση απο οσο ξερω .εχει ομως και αλλα συμπτωματα που δεν ακουσα

* η λίστα των γιατρων σταλθηκε

----------


## mariakappa

ο αλεξανδρινος οταν εκανε εντονους εμετους , γυρω απο τον εμετο υπηρχε ενα εντονο πρασινο χρωμα και ο γιατρος μου ειχε πει οτι ηταν χολη.με προβληματιζει το οτι δεν ειναι πρασινο αλλα καφεπρασινο.εφοσον δεν εχει φαει γιατι υπαρχει το καφε?

----------


## jk21

εμενα με προβληματιζει το βλενωδες της υφης .η χολη ειχε τετοια υφη στο δικο σου;

----------


## mariakappa

οχι.ηταν υγρη.

----------


## jk21

η αυξημενη βλεννα στο στομα ενος πουλιου ειναι ενδειξη οχι μονο βακτηριου στο αναπονευστικο αλλα και υπαρξης μυκητων και τριχομοναδας  .αλλα  αυτα θα τα δει καλυτερα ο γιατρος αυριο ... αν ειχε δει λευκοκιτρινες  επιφανιες που τον ρωτησα θα ειχαμε πιο σαφη στοιχεια για να πουμε κατι διαφορετικο .οποτε συνεχιζει για βακτηριο και ο γιατρος αυριο θα κρινει απο κοντα .

για να εχει τοσο αποτομη χειροτερευση η υγεια του ακομα και μυκητες να εχει ,υπαρχει σιγουρα και βακτηριακη δευτερογενης λοιμωξη ...

----------


## mariakappa

συμφωνω.ενας μηκυτας απο μονος του δεν προκαλει ολα αυτα.οι κουτσουλιες του ομως δεν ειχαν σπορακια.

----------


## jk21

για να εχουν σπορακια πρεπει να τα φαει ... τις προηγουμενες που ετρωγε μπορει να ειχε αλλα η καλη ευρυτερη διαθεση (τα πουλια κρυβουν το προβλημα ) δεν βοηθησε ωστε να το προσεξει αν συνεβαινε .ασπρο παπαγαλακι χωρις εξτρα βιταμινη α  συνηθως εστω και σε μικρο βαθμο εχει μυκητες .αλλα πιστευω οπως και συ οτι υπαρχει και βακτηριο αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## mpapad

καλημέρα, πως είναι το μικρό?

----------


## Nuttelita

τι εγινε με το παπαγαλακι?ειναι καλα?

----------


## mariakappa

τελικα καταφεραμε να σε βοηθησουμε? που εξαφανιστηκες καλε????

----------


## fastmanakos

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθειά σας.Δυστηχώς δεν τα κατάφερε.Να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## mitsman

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθειά σας.Δυστηχώς δεν τα κατάφερε.Να είστε όλοι καλά.


τι ακριβως εγινε???? μετα το φαρμακειο χαθηκες!!! δν προλαβες να το πας σημερα στον γιατρο????


λυπαμαι πολυ!!!!

----------


## mpapad

Λυπάμαι πολύ!! Φαινόταν ότι ήταν ιδιαίτερα άρρωστο, αλλά ποτέ δεν χάνουμε τις ελπίδες μας. Πάντος προσπάθησες, αυτό έχει σημασία!

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι πολυ.αληθεια, τι εγινε μετα το φαρμακειο?

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι ...

----------


## zack27

λυπαμαι πολυ!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λυπάμαι για το μικρό.

----------


## nuntius

*Δυστυχώς δεν τα καταφέρνουμε πάντα... λυπάμαι για το μικρό σου...
*

----------


## Georgia_io

Λυπάμαι για το μικρο σου...
Έκανες ότι μπορούσες...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

........Κρίμα...  κρίμα....

----------


## ninos

ααααχχχ βρε συ.. Δεν λυπάμαι μόνο το πουλάκι, αλλά κ εσένα, διότι ήταν εμφανές το άγχος σου.. Όμως τώρα πλέων αναπαύθηκε κ να είσαι χαρούμενος που δεν ταλαιπωρείται. Απο ψηλά εκεί σε βλέπει κ σίγουρα θα θυμάται τις ωραίες στιγμές που έζησε μαζί σου

----------


## andreascrete

Δυστυχώς όταν ένα πουλάκι αρρωσταίνει χειρότερα απο ένα απλο κρυολόγημα κατα 90 % το παιχνίδι είναι χαμένο! ... το περίμενα απο την περιγραφή ότι θα πεθάνει αλλα δεν στο είπα να μην σε αγχώσω πιο πολύ, και να προσπαθήσεις να το σώσεις για να μην λές στον εαυτό σου ότι δεν έκανες τίποτα.
Ευκαιρία τώρα να το αντικαταστάσεις με ένα καινούργιο παπαγαλάκι απο αυτά τα δυστυχισμένα που τα έχουν στοιβαγμένα στα κλουβιά κατα 100άδες λές και δεν έχουν ψυχή! ... πάρε ένα καινούργιο και σώσε το απο μια μίζερη ζωή, στα δικά σου χέρια κάτι μου λέει ότι θα περάσει ζάχαρη!!!!!
Το ίδιο έκανα και εγώ σήμερα ,αγόρασα 3 ψυχούλες που τα είχαν σε βρώμικα κλουβιά και θα τους δώσω μια καλύτερη ζωή!

----------

